# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوط: لامية الأفعال وشرح اللامية

## أحمد البكري

شرح الوهرانى على لامية الأفعال

انظر المرفقات

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح ابن الناظم على لامية ابن مالك

----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح ابن الناظم

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح ابن الناظم

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح لامية الأفعال لابن الناظم

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح لامية الأفعال - ابن الناظم

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح ابن الناظم

----------


## أحمد البكري

حاشية العطار على لامية الأفعال لابن مالك  

https://s03.solidfilesusercontent.co...yt_al3ttar.rar
أو
http://ge.tt/api/1/files/60tFv2K2/0/blob?download

----------


## أحمد البكري

حاشية العطار على لامية الأفعال لابن مالك 

حمله من المرفقات

----------


## أحمد البكري

*حاشية العطار على لامية الأفعال لابن مالك 
*
http://srv4937.uppcdn.com/dl/kvojcmg..._al3ttar_b.rar
أو
Direct download link

----------


## أحمد البكري

حاشية الشهاب الخفاجى 
على حاشية ناصر الدين اللقانى
 على شرح السعد التفتازانى 
على التصريف العزى للزنجانى

حمله من المرفقات

----------


## أحمد البكري

حاشية ابن قاسم الغزى 
على شرح سعد الدين التفتازانى 
على العزى فى التصريف

https://s02.solidfilesusercontent.co...yt_alghzii.rar
أو
http://stor4845.uppcdn.com/dl/kfokgm...yt_alghzii.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

حاشية ابن قاسم الغزى 

http://srv2344.uppcdn.com/dl/kjokumg...bn_qasem_m.rar
أو
Direct download link

----------


## أحمد البكري

حاشية الخفاجي

انظر المرفقات

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح بحرق على لامية الافعال لابن مالك فى الصرف ( الشرح الصغير) 
b7rq s

من المرفقات





نسخة ثانية 
b7rq s1

http://ge.tt/api/1/files/9KbQ44K2/0/blob?download
أو
https://s03.solidfilesusercontent.co...9c/b7rq_s1.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح البرماوي على لامية الأفعال لابن مالك

https://s03.solidfilesusercontent.co.../albermawi.rar
أو
http://ge.tt/api/1/files/9Kk574K2/0/blob?download




 شرح ابن يحيى على لامية الافعال لابن مالك 

lamiyt alaf3al shr7
انظر المرفقات




ن2 من
شرح ابن يحيى على لامية الافعال لابن مالك

----------


## أحمد البكري

ن3 من
شرح ابن يحيى على لامية الأفعال لابن مالك 

Direct download link
أو
http://uppit.com/nf7pm3je7527/ibn_y7ya_u.rar





ن4 من

شرح ابن يحيى على لامية الأفعال لابن مالك 
انظر المرفقات





ن5

انظر المرفقات

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح الرهونى على لامية الأفعال لابن مالك

----------


## أحمد البكري

https://archive.org/download/M-00027/663-.zip

----------


## ابو منذر الشافعي

يرجى إصلاح الرابط لطفًا.

----------


## ابو منذر الشافعي

يرجى إصلاح الرابط لطفًا


> حاشية ابن قاسم الغزى 
> على شرح سعد الدين التفتازانى 
> على العزى فى التصريف
> 
> https://s02.solidfilesusercontent.co...yt_alghzii.rar
> أو
> http://stor4845.uppcdn.com/dl/kfokgm...yt_alghzii.rar

----------


## ابو منذر الشافعي

يرجى إصلاح الرابط لطفًا 


> حاشية ابن قاسم الغزى 
> 
> http://srv2344.uppcdn.com/dl/kjokumg...bn_qasem_m.rar
> أو
> Direct download link

----------


## أحمد البكري

حاشية الغزي

https://archive.org/download/M-0005/13823-.zip
https://archive.org/download/M-0005/13828---307895.zip
https://archive.org/download/M-0005/13829---333874.zip

----------


## ابو منذر الشافعي

جزاكم الله تعالى خيرًا.

----------


## ابو منذر الشافعي

يرجى إصلاح الرابط لطفًا.


> *حاشية العطار على لامية الأفعال لابن مالك 
> *
> http://srv4937.uppcdn.com/dl/kvojcmg..._al3ttar_b.rar
> أو
> Direct download link

----------


## ابو منذر الشافعي

يرجى إصلاح الرابط لطفًا.


> حاشية العطار على لامية الأفعال لابن مالك  
> 
> https://s03.solidfilesusercontent.co...yt_al3ttar.rar
> أو
> http://ge.tt/api/1/files/60tFv2K2/0/blob?download

----------


## ابو منذر الشافعي

الشيخ أحمد البكري المحترم.
يرجة إصلاح الرابط لطفًا.

----------


## ابو منذر الشافعي

اللهم يسر إصلاح الرابط.

----------


## أبو_جندل

أخي الفاضل أبا منذر الشافعي، في الملف المضغوط أدناه ستجد نسخ حاشية العطار الثلاث التي تفضل بها الفاضل أحمد البكري، وقد وجدت عنوان هذه الحاشية في فهرس رسائل الماجستير في جامعة الأزهر مرتين، إحداهما باسم حاشية العطار، والثانية باسم شرح العطار، لباحثين مختلفين، فلا أدري أحقق كل منهما جزءا منها أم أنه تكرار. 
لو كنت في مصر ليتك تتكرم علينا بتصوير الرسالتين أو إحداهما، أو ما يسمح بتصويره منهما، بارك الله فيك.
https://archive.org/download/MAKHTOT...KHTOTAT-90.rar

----------

